# 8L Nano tank Algae Problem



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks pretty good to me, some algae when the tank is establishing is to be expected, from those photos it looks like Green dust and diatom brown algae, both will go away with time.


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

What about my dosing? I'm I overdosing or its good? how long should it take to settle ? Thanks


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Without a water change schedule and test results you will not get this answer. One way to eliminate the guess work is do EI dosing with weekly water changes but personally I prefer to test and adjust to my needs based on the results. I started with 1/2 EI dosing and have over the course of months been able to reduce it to 1/6th and change 25% of my water once every 2 weeks as opposed to 50% a week. Each tank Is different so I see it as necessary to test initially. I prefer the drop tests but strips will get you by also. Once you find your balance testing is more for peace of mind or as needed basis.

Dan


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

I do a 3L water change every week, What do you mean by EI dosing? and what test kits should i go for and how do they work? Sorry for asking a lot but i wish i gather much info as I can  Thanks!


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Here is some info on EI dosing: Dosing Instructions

I don't know what brand of ferts you are using or the concentrations does it recommend a water change % and frequency? If so you can just follow that.

I use a nutrafin master test kit but API master test kit is probably the best bang for the buck at about $30-$40. You can also get the test strips but in Canada I find these cost more in the long run and you get less tests out of them. You will want to be able to test for PH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate at the very least with GH and KH being a good idea. Both liquid test kits and strips explain how to do each test and how to interpret the results. As stated diatoms and green dust algae is common in new aquariums and will go away provided you do proper maintenance and balance lighting and ferts. 7hrs should be good but you could probably reduce to 6 hrs. to help. clean the aquarium glass right before your water change and try to vacuum as much out as possible. If things start getting worse you can increase your water changes as needed. Once your tank is cycled adding some critters like nerites snails, amano shrimp or cherry shrimp (less effective) will help keep minimal algae issue in check.

Here is a link to one of the more in depth explanations of the nitrogen cycle it is important to understand when coming into the hobby: Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle | Cycling Methods | Ammonia & Nitrates

Dan


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the good info Dan, will do some research, I am dosing the right amount to my Liters as it says on the bottles of my Easylife profito Fertilizer,JBL NPK and Seachem Iron, Any other good tips are welcome and appreciated Thanks


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looks pretty good to me, some algae when the tank is establishing is to be expected, from those photos it looks like Green dust and diatom brown algae, both will go away with time.


+1 
Give it 3 more weeks and you will be fine, I just went through this and after about 5 weeks it cleared up on its own.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know of if I can say that green dust algae will go away.>


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

Great hope it fill go away by its self i keep cleaning the glass yet it keep coming for now, What do you guys think on my weekly schedule and dosing ? Thanks


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

I can't say for sure about the fertilizers but I think your lighting and water change schedule looks good. I really gotta ask though--your username, is it just that your name is Kurt and you were born in 1994? Or does it have anything to do with Kurt Cobain? That's the year he died and it was the first thing that came to mind when I read your username, before I read your post which started with "Hi, I am Kurt" .


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

Haha yes My name is Kurt and I was born in September 1994 so yeah that's where my username came from


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

one other question because i'm getting paranoid hah my hairgrass and rotal bonzai are growing some brown/green algea too, will it go away too or not? its getting uglier by the day :/


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

kurt1994 said:


> one other question because i'm getting paranoid hah my hairgrass and rotal bonzai are growing some brown/green algea too, will it go away too or not? its getting uglier by the day :/


I would use a paintbrush and syphon to clean the plants. start the syphon and hold hose in one hand and paintbrush in the other. Hold the hose right by the plant(s) your cleaning so you suck up the algae as you go. This is what I did when I had that issue for a couple weeks. Also trim and portions that are dying, I found as many suggested that trimming the DHG short helped it propagate a little faster anyhow.

Dan


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> I would use a paintbrush and syphon to clean the plants. start the syphon and hold hose in one hand and paintbrush in the other. Hold the hose right by the plant(s) your cleaning so you suck up the algae as you go. This is what I did when I had that issue for a couple weeks. Also trim and portions that are dying, I found as many suggested that trimming the DHG short helped it propagate a little faster anyhow.
> 
> Dan


Will do these steps on my next water change, Thanks for all the great info Dan, really appreciate!


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

Guys what do you suggest as a clean up crew? I was thinking nerite snails but they prefer hard water, My PH levels are 6.0-6.2 PH, what do you guys use for high tech nano tanks?


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

/bump


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

I use nerites in mine with a similar PH, also Amano shrimp are fantastic. I would suggest Otocinclus but your aquarium is a tad small for that in my opinion.

Dan


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

Dman911 said:


> I use nerites in mine with a similar PH, also Amano shrimp are fantastic. I would suggest Otocinclus but your aquarium is a tad small for that in my opinion.
> 
> Dan


Hmm was thinking about nerite snails but I've read that they makes alot of poo lol, wanna thinking about Red Ramshorns too, what do you think?


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

kurt1994 said:


> Hmm was thinking about nerite snails but I've read that they makes alot of poo lol, wanna thinking about Red Ramshorns too, what do you think?


I use nerites because they cannot successfully breed in freshwater but they can lay eggs, as for the poo I have never heard that and can say first hand that is false. The egss can be unsightly though. With snails that breed in freshwater once they are in your tank its very difficult to get rid of them. I see snails as pests others may not so its all up to what you want. I prefer nerites because they day I decide I don't want them I just pluck them from that tank and they are gone.

Dan


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

Will take that into consideration then, Thanks for the good info Dan really appreciate!


----------



## kurt1994 (May 23, 2017)

So it has been a long journey since I set this tank up, Guess what? I'm still dealing with some green algae haha  but to be honest its not bothering me that much, alot of the algae is being eatin up my 3 red ramshorn snails. Cleared more then 50% in just a week! so far so good Next week I am going to add 6 Sakura red cherry shrimps hopefully they will do great all the water parameters looks good, What do you guys think ?


----------

